# yoga/meditation



## nadiha (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm a new user, and haven't browsed completely through this website yet, but it's awesome!!! that this site exists. This in of itself is hope for me.

I've suffered from DP for as long as I can remember. I still do. I'm 24. In the process I never picked up basic social skills, coping skills, etc, and feel as if large chunks of my life are missing, I can barely remember anything. My memory continues to be poor, and my sense of time is gone.

But! I had recently forcing myself to go to yoga class.
In the process I realized how anxious I was and how this anxiety is leading to DP. 
-->And to stop my anxiety, I tried to stop my thoughts about the future and the past. I basically told myself that this moment - NOW - is all that exists, and the past and future does not exist. I chewed on that thought OVER and OVER again. I told myself, I'm going to devote this moment solely to myself and nothing else, no matter important.
-->And when the teacher kept repeating that, and then myself, I really felt more present.

This was my first experience/step of alleviating a bit of DP, ever!!!!!!!!! (I can't express the happiness i felt at being able to successfully and really experience a fraction of life without being spaced out)
When I felt that I was in the 'now' I started noticing my surrounding environment - the leaves, the smell of the air, the road, my shoes and the noise it made on the ground, my skin. I felt like I was alive for the first time! Of course this did not last for long. But that small moment taught me a lot. On the road to recovery means
a. being in a SAFE environment where I am not judged, and where I can come out 
b. being in the moment. calming down. and really calming down as opposed to dissociating
c. that DP is a bad habit and like any habit this must be broken!

a lot of other realizations, but i'll leave this for now. i still have it, but i'm on the road to recovery. atleast i keep telling myself that.

good luck to everyone, be strong, i hope this post of mine helps.

lots of love and luck to everyone,

nadiha


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

If you got DP/Dr from anxiety attack or panic attack then yea the key is to cure you anxiety.

Because when i was eating John Wort my anxiety when away so DP went away so the only thing i have now is Kinda DR only and im like 80% 90% free and its getting better.

Its really simple if you really want to do it.

1.Stay away from drugs if you really need them try something like John Wort which has the least side effects
2.Exercise
3.Eat Right
4.Dont Think about DP/Dr or anxiety thoughts.

The real cure is Diversion to occupy yourself to do something so you really cant think about it. At the start its hard but then it just gets better and better.

Also its good to find the source of DP/DR.

In my opinion to all people who got DP/DR from marihuana it was actually caused by anxiety so you need to put away the anxiety.

But yea it's simple but you have to work hard and i mean very hard!!!

So to all people i just want to say really try to do it and not just think about (even if that something happens) Just say to yourself you are getting better and better!!!


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's good to hear. I tried sitting meditation for the first time in a little while last night, and it seemed to help break through the numb enough for me to feel some things, even if it didn't take away the rumination or the dream look and feel of everything. It definitely helped. Thanks for the reminder that yoga might, too.


----------

